# Columbian Tegu Questions



## Riolu2012 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm interested in Columbian tegus, I like their size and the color of the gold tegus. I know they seem to have a bad reputation but if I worked with one enough do you think it could be as good a pet as an argentine? I have the time to work with it, I know people strongly recommend the argentine but I just love the color and just the look of them in general.
My main question is of course is if it will tame down (with work) like an argentine, and be somewhat affectionate (I know they're not dogs) they're intelligent and that's what I really like about tegus. looking for some insight from columbian owners


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Dec 11, 2016)

there's no guarantee to any animal taming down, very important to remember that. I don't keep colombians, so I can't tell you anymore than that, just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Riolu2012 (Dec 11, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> there's no guarantee to any animal taming down, very important to remember that. I don't keep colombians, so I can't tell you anymore than that, just thought it was worth mentioning.


yes I am very aware of that, any animal can be naturally aggressive or timid no matter what type of animal they are, but thank you for your response I didn't expect anyone to answer so soon


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Riolu2012 said:


> yes I am very aware of that, any animal can be naturally aggressive or timid no matter what type of animal they are, but thank you for your response I didn't expect anyone to answer so soon


Like Beardeddragon, I don't keep Colombians. I was going to not even post because of that. There are members here that do keep them and hopefully you'll hear from some of them.


----------



## Riolu2012 (Dec 12, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Like Beardeddragon, I don't keep Colombians. I was going to not even post because of that. There are members here that do keep them and hopefully you'll hear from some of them.


Thank you I hope I hear from them


----------

